# Median cost of rent in melbourne?



## Craneguy (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm looking for an apartment to rent in melbourne...only a single bedroom is fine. I dont know the neighborhoods in melbourne but I'm looking for a decent neighborhood with public transport and some activity. Now my question is what's the median rent in the area. I know closer to the city is more expensive but number wise what is the average rent per month in the suburbs? I went to a housing website and I see 250-350$ a week....is that about average or on the higher or lower end of things?


----------

